
Show HN: FlexyForm – Form Submission Backend as Service - Wolfmother
https://owwly.com/product/FlexyFrom-54
======
sleepychu
Is it flexy fOrm or flexy fRom? Form makes more sense for the service and is
in the HN title but everywhere on owwly says FlexyFrom!

